# Catoosa-Walker County



## jinx0760 (Oct 7, 2004)

I have not seen any threads from the "far" NW part of our state.  Anybody having any luck in the woods?


----------



## Trizey (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm hunting in the Cove.  I've seen deer every time while on stand, although I've yet to connect.   

I did shoot at a small buck, but I shot over his back.  That is the only deer that has been in range so far.

I'm just kind of waiting for cooler weather.


----------



## MCG DAWG (Oct 13, 2004)

*Have seen a bunch in my back yard in Catoosa . . .*

. .but on two trips to the land I hunt in Dade Co. on Lookout Mtn  I haven't seen any rubs, only two small scrapes, but lots of tracks around the streams on the property.   Lack of rubs this time of year isn't too worrisome but if they don't start showing up soon I'm going to be upset!


----------



## syates32 (Oct 13, 2004)

Seen quite a few rubs in catoosa county but the deer sightings have been far and few between so far, too much food in the woods. The skeeters have been in full force though cant wait for cool weather.


----------



## jinx0760 (Oct 14, 2004)

*skeeters*

Is there a season on skeeters??


----------



## GH22 (Oct 15, 2004)

My pops told me last week that he just started seeing rubs down in The Cove.  He hasn't seen very many deer, but I think that the clearcut with so much forage has got something to do with that.


----------

